

Evil Google Waiting on Line One - rfreytag
http://www.cringely.com/2015/09/07/evil-google-waiting-on-line-one/

======
quesera
I don't understand. Is Cringley really so clueless that he believes these
calls are _actually_ from Google?

Of course not, he's an adult human who lives in the U.S., speaks English, and
has a telephone. He's been around this block before.

So what axe is he grinding by posting this silly faux rant? He doesn't like
Google. Ok, many reasonable people don't.

But he might as well be on Google's PR payroll for this one -- anyone who can
fog a mirror will dismiss these shrill accusations and disregard the accuser,
which imparts some credibility to the accused.

So, wtf?

~~~
explorigin
So he's assuming they are from Google (because they say that they are). Do you
have some inside knowledge that these calls are not actually from Google?

Several commenters take your position but at least one strongly does not.

~~~
dekhn
These are known scams. Google does not call businesses telling them to sign up
so they can remain indexed.

------
dyoo1979
This is an unfortunately common phone scam.
[https://support.google.com/faqs/answer/2952493?hl=en](https://support.google.com/faqs/answer/2952493?hl=en)

------
RexRollman
I've received these calls myself. I don't think they are really from Google
but from some spammy SEO company.

I also have been assuming that the reason I received a call in the first place
is due to my contact information being linked to a domain name that I own.

------
PaulHoule
You wouldn't believe how many defunct corporations in Delaware have 'google'
in the name, often together with other spam words such as 'cash'.

------
joshu
He is trolling, right?

------
VikingCoder
Yeah, and Microsoft called to let me know that my computer is sending out
spam, and they needed my help to let them log on.

I hate it when Microsoft does that!

